
Apply HN: PhotoBloomAR – The Shutterfly for AR and More - justinlemus
PhotoBloomAR is the first end-to-end customization platform that allows both SMB and consumers to create their own AR activated products and interactive print campaigns. We are the Shutterfly for AR and more.<p>Our closest competition, Layar.com has significant business-side user base and specializes in “Easy AR” for SMB marketers to create interactive print campaigns, however they have not focused on converting the millions of end-user&#x2F;consumer viewers into paying customers. For every 1 paid creator, there are 400 free end-users who have downloaded their AR Reader App required to experience these campaigns. There is a significant opportunity for AR customization for consumers, which to this point has been neglected across the market.<p>PhotoBloomAR plans to solve this by “looping” the supply chain: We provide our own Easy AR SaaS to SMB marketers based on a freemium model, while our monetization strategy is focused on the volume end-user services, enabling them to circle back to create their own AR experiences&#x2F;customized products.<p>Our platform will work similar to other customization sites that already hold a sense of familiarity in the market (like Shutterfly): Pick a product, customize with a photo&#x2F;video, place an order. Since it’s a cloud based system, anyone who has downloaded our AR Reader App will be able to activate the interactive experience. So whether you’re a fashion company mailing 20,000 AR activated catalogs or simply want to send a mom &amp; dad a framed AR activated picture, the intended receiver is sure to be delighted and amazed.<p>PhotoBloomAR for SMB drives compelling Omni-channel campaigns through AR, all while collecting powerful behavioral data and analytics that enables deeper customer insights. For consumers, PhotoBloom allows for a new, unique way to share and display video by adding a sense of real-world tangibility.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;155765542
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;136262886<p>www.PhotoBloomAR.com
======
bestattack
A lot of things I don't understand about what you are trying to achieve. I
have never used AR (which I assume stands for Augmented Reality) and don't
know why I as a consumer would use it.

Your pitch is full of marketing speak. Talk to me like you would talk to a
friend.

